# Can a goat live with chickens



## oliveandcookie (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi! 
I was wondering, can you keep 1 goat with just chickens for company? 
My 4-H leader raises goats and I helped with the birthing of this one baby and I really want to keep her. But my parents said I can only have one goat because of the expense. I am paying for them by myself. Help please! :kidblack:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can keep chickens with goats..but they wouldnt make good companion..goats need goats....why not see if mom and dad agree to two small breeds...like a nigi or pygmy..: )


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Goats don't have a very high opinion of chickens, lol. They don't consider them company; just annoying. I wouldn't keep a goat with just chickens.  Do you have any other animals?
Theoretically, you can keep a single goat if you are almost constantly with it, but it will be very noisy when you aren't there, at least at first. Being alone is very stressful for a goat, and stress lowers the immune system. I would never recommend it.
What size goat is it? Can you get a miniature goat to keep it company? A miniature would be significantly less expensive to feed, especially a wether; they tend to be low-maintenace.
Believe me, when your parents hear that goat screaming for company, they will do one of two things. (1) tell you to bring that goat right back where it came from, or (2) tell you to get another goat!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

well said milkmaid I have to agree with that.


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

My Maggie was a loner for the first 4 yrs of her life! She was fine not noisy at all and she's Nubian too, also when we moved I had to section off a part of the chicken house for her and she lived there for a year or so before we got the goat barn setup. But by that time I had to make fenced taller bc she kept jumping out! So I had 8ft tall fences but she did fine living with the chickens and by herself! So I wouldn't worry too much about it right now my cats are snuggling with goats so maybe get a kitty!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, I must admit, I know a family that kept a lone goat for a while. Not sure how many years, but it was a long time. I don't know how the goat did overall, but when I visited her, she seemed calm.
I think goats - some goats, anyway - do eventually get used to it. Probably young goats would get used to it faster.


----------



## banda (Sep 12, 2012)

Our goats, share the pasture with our chickens. They truly don't mind them but if they get in their way, the goats will try to head but them. Like Milkmaid said, they think of them as kind of an annoyance. We did have a goat by itself, years ago, and she did fine. I don't even remember her ever bleating except when she gave birth. I have learned more about goats now and I personally wouldn't want to have a single goat. Although some do better than others, they seem less stressed when others are around.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha! My chickens used to ride my goats. It was so funny!!


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

My SIL had a single wether goat for years. He lived in the same large fenced area with the chickens and just butted them out of his way when he thought they had something he wanted. That being said...you have to be vigilent about your goat getting into the chicken food. This wether had eaten small amounts of chicken food off and on for years and then one day he managed to pork out on a huge amount of it. I'm not sure how or why he got into it that time but they ended up losing him to foamy bloat, poor fellow. Anyway, I've known one or two goats that seemed perfectly happy on thier own and coexisted with chickens but didn't make friends with them. Just keep your goat out of the chicken food!


----------



## oliveandcookie (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! =D I like the pygmy idea! If I can convince my parents I will definitely get 2 newbian lamanchas! =D Thanks!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

oliveandcookie said:


> Thanks for all the replies! =D I like the pygmy idea! If I can convince my parents I will definitely get 2 newbian lamanchas! =D Thanks!


Nubian lamancha?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, no, lets not tell her it's a good idea to keep one goat. Poor goat. Chickens are not a good companion, and if the goat eats chicken feed it will likely die. If money is an issue, love on your friends animals, help her with all things goat. When your parents see you have a love for these animals, maybe they will rethink their position. Good luck!


----------



## oliveandcookie (Mar 1, 2013)

Hopes are high for me and goats!!!!!!! 
YESH!! So excited!!!!! I got 282$ saved up now!!! =D


----------



## oliveandcookie (Mar 1, 2013)

mjs500doo:

Yup! Nubian Lamancha! It's not really a breed just kind of like a mutt! They make great milkers and pets though! =D


----------

